# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  To "αντίδοτο " του τσιμπήματος από μία νάρκισσο .

## gbourogi

Αγαπητοί 

Ειλικρινά με πόνο ψυχής ,όταν διαβάζω ,όταν βλέπω και διαπιστώνω πόσο "σκοτάδι " υπάρχει γύρω από την πραγματική διάγνωση ,θεραπεία ,αλλά και τους λόγους που μας συμβαίνει , μετά από σχέση με άνθρωπο που πάσχει από "ναρκισσισμό " . 
θεωρώ ότι "κάποιοι " εν αγνοία τους συμμετέχουν στην καταστροφή ψυχών και το δια βίου βασανισμό τους .

*ΜΙΛΩ ΒΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΜΕΝΟΣ 
*

το λέω με επίγνωση των λεγομένων μου ,χωρίς κανένα πόνο πλέον μέσα μου και με μια πλέον θεραπευμένη ψυχή που πιστεύω ότι αγαπά !!! (μόνο ο ΘΕΟΣ βέβαια το ξέρει αυτό )
Ευχαριστώ τον ΘΕΟ δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω τον απίστευτο πόνο και το σκοτάδι μέσα μου .
Αυτός και είναι ο λόγος που κοινοποιώ την εμπειρία μου και * " ο έχων ώτα ακούειν ακουέτω "* 

Σε αυτό το σκοτάδι παραλίγο να χαθώ και εγώ ,ο εσωτερικός πόνος πολλές φορές αβάσταχτος ,ξενύχτια ,αϋπνίες και μια συνεχή αναζήτηση τρόπων ανάπαυσης και θεραπείας με διάφορους τρόπους .
Ευτυχώς από ουσίες ,με φύλαξε ο Θεός και η πρόνοια του ήταν μόνο μικρές ποσότητες αλκοόλ ,καθόλου ψυχοφάρμακα !!!

Διάβασα όλα τα είδη "φιλοσοφίας " από όλο τον κόσμο ,τόνους βιβλία προσπαθώντας να βρω ανάπαυση (Ορφισμό ,Σωκρατικούς ,προΣωκρατικούς , Βουδισμό ,Ταοϊσμό ,Ζωροαστρισμό ,Θεοσοφία ,Αποκρυφισμό ,Καμπάλα Κοέλιο ,osho κ.α ) Ψυχολογίας (Κ. Γιουγκ ,Φρόιντ κ.α ) 
Είχα φτάσει σε υψηλά επίπεδα διαλογισμού , γιόγκα ,κουνταλίνι κλπ κλπ Ένοιωθα υπέροχα για μια δύο ημέρες και μετά χειρότερα από τις προηγούμενες ημέρες ...

Σαν να κρυβόταν "κάτι "μέσα μου για να με ξεγελάσει και να με διαλύσει μετά ..

Η σχέση κράτησε σχεδόν δύο χρόνια και θα κράταγε μέχρι να με διαλύσει ...πάντα εγώ επέστρεφα , με συνεχείς εγκαταλείψεις ,αντιμετωπίζοντας στην αρχή αδιαφορία ,μετά ψευδή αγάπη και στην συνέχεια εγκατάληψη χωρίς λόγο και αιτία και αδιαφορία για επικοινωνία και ξεκαθάρισμα .

Σαν να καθόταν και απολάμβανε την άσχημη κατάσταση που ερχόμουν από μακριά ,έπαιρνε τηλέφωνα ,απλά να ρωτήσει πως είσαι ,δεν εμφανιζόταν χανόταν αφού ήταν σίγουρη πως ήμουν διαλυμένος ..
Σε κάθε επαφή δημιουργούσε κλίμα ψεύτικης αγάπης και περίμενε την κατάλληλη στιγμή για να δηλητηριάσει και να φύγει αφήνοντας έναν άνθρωπο συντρίμμια..
Ένας κύκλος καταστροφής ,λες και έχεις να κάνεις με τον "σατανά " που θέλει να σε καταστρέψει .....

Μάλλον τα έχετε βιώσει ,αρκετοί .

Θα μπω στην ουσία 

Θα πρέπει να καταλάβετε ,ότι αυτή η διαδικασία είναι ΔΩΡΟ ΘΕΟΥ για έναν άνθρωπο που μπορεί να αγαπήσει ,απλά το ξέχασε με τα χρόνια .
Θα πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι ο "νάρκισσος " δεν φταίει ,ψάχνει την ΑΓΑΠΗ που θα τον λυτρώσει από το βασανιστήριο ,του να καταστρέφει ψυχές ,έως ότου βρεί την πραγματική ΑΓΑΠΗ αι σπάσει την πετρωμένη πωρωμένη καρδιά του και την κάνει πάλι σάρκινη που νοιώθει.. .
Είναι και αυτός "κατά παραχώρηση " ΘΕΟΥ υπό την επήρεια και κατοχή εν αγνοία του μιας "κατάστασης "... 

Να ξεχάσετε οποιοδήποτε εγωισμό ,ότι φταίνε οι άλλοι ,εσείς είσαστε ο ασθενής ,ο νάρκισσος είναι ο γιατρός της ψυχής σας ,που έστειλε ο ΘΕΟΣ για να σας θεραπεύσει .Όταν με το καλό θεραπευτείτε ,θα καταλάβετε ,τι είχατε μέσα σας τόσο καιρό ..
Η θεραπεία θα σας πονέσει ,αν δεν την αντιμετωπίσετε με ταπεινοφροσύνη και υπομονή .
Αν θέλει ο ΘΕΟΣ θα γιατρέψετε και τον νάρκισσο 

Η δική μου θεραπεία ξεκίνησε με την βοήθεια της "Θείας πρόνοιας " έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα βιβλίο του Αγίου Παίσιου 
Κατάλαβα την λειτουργία του "πνευματικού" κόσμου ,τι είναι τα "ταγκαλάκια " και ήταν αυτά που με διέλυαν ...
Έπρεπε να τα αντιμετωπίσω .
Κατάλαβα ότι η απομάκρυνση μου από τον ΘΕΟ (γιόγκα ,θεοσοφία ),με είχε γεμίσει "ταγκαλάκια " που είχαν δικαιώματα με τόσα που είχα κάνει ( μοιχεία ,αποκρυφισμό .κ.α)


Πέταξα όλα τα βιβλία ...

Εξομολογήθηκα 
Βρήκα "πνευματικό " οδηγό ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΟ αυτός είναι ο σωτήρας μου ,ότι μου είπε έβγαινε αλήθεια και το καταλάβαινα μετά από καιρό με στοχασμό και υπομονή .(έπεσα με την βοήθεια του ΘΕΟΥ πάνω του...)
Εκκλησιάζομαι 
Συμμετέχω στα μυστήρια της Εκκλησίας ενεργά 

Διάβασα την ΑΓΙΑ ΓΡΑΦΗ τον λόγο του ΘΕΟΥ (το εγχειρίδιο λειτουργίας του ανθρώπου ) πολλές φορές και συνεχώς βγάζω νέα νοήματα Διαβάζω Πατερικά Θεόπνευστα κείμενα (Ρωμανίδης ,Ισάακ Συρος ,Γρηγόριος Παλαμάς ,Αγ.Νεκτάριος Πενταπόλεως )
Ακούω Βυζαντινή μουσική και ψαλμωδίες ,αποφεύγω πλέον την ένταση ,μου αρέσει να μένω μόνος και το χαίρομαι 
Τρελαινόμουν να βλέπω ποδόσφαιρο ,ειδήσεις ,τηλεόραση ,τώρα βλέπω τι κακό έκανα στην ψυχή μου..

Ο ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ διδάσκει την πραγματική ανιδιοτελή ,άδολη ΑΓΑΠΗ με την ζωή του και την χαρίζει σε όσους την επιθυμήσουν πραγματικά και ταπεινά ξεχνώντας το ΕΓΩ...αλλά και κάθε αρετή ενάντια στα πάθη . (αγάπη ,ειρήνη ,χαρά ,μακροθυμία ,εγκράτεια ,πίστη ,χρηστότητα ,αγαθοσύνη )

Αν δεν καταλάβετε ότι είμαστε "πλάσματα " και όχι ο πλάστης ..ξεχάστε τα "δέκα τρόποι για να κερδίσεις αυτοπεποίθηση...." 
Ταπείνωση χρειάζεται ,τον ταπεινό δεν τον αγγίζει τίποτα ,άργησα αλλά το κατάλαβα ότι το ΕΓΩ σκοτώνει τον άνθρωπο ...

Είναι απίστευτος και ατελείωτος ο κρυμμένος θεραπευτικός φιλοσοφικός Θησαυρός της Ορθοδοξίας ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ 

Το κυριότερο είμαι χαρούμενος γιατί έχω βοηθήσει αρκετούς ανθρώπους ,που συναντώ (δεν υπάρχει τύχη ) μόνο η πρόνοια του ΘΕΟΥ 

Εύχομαι να πιάσουν τόπο τα λόγια μου ,που είναι βιωματικά και είμαι στην διάθεση σας, για οποιαδήποτε εμπειρική πληροφορία 
Αλλά πάνω από όλα ταπεινά αναζητήστε "πνευματικό " οδηγό και να προσεύχεστε , δεν είναι ντροπή ,ειδικά οι βαπτισμένοι Ορθόδοξοι δεν ξέρετε τι όπλο έχετε...Δοκιμάστε να επαναλάβετε στην ησυχία την πιο δυνατή προσευχή που υπάρχει 
*ΚΥΡΙΕ ΙΗΣΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΕ ΕΛΕΗΣΟΝ ΜΕ
*
*Δεν αντικαθιστώ τους γιατρούς ,μοιράζομαι την εμπειρία μου ,αν πραγματικά κάποιος αγαπά και νοιάζεται ,δεν νοιάζεται μόνο για τους "δικούς " του , αλλά ούτε μην χάσει ,αυτά που κερδίζει από τον πόνο των άλλων ,αυτό δεν είναι αγάπη αλλά "συμφέρον" 
Δεν επιζητώ "οπαδούς " δεν είμαι γκουρού ....είμαι κάποιος που είδε το χείλος της αβύσσου και τον τράβηξε το "χέρι του ΘΕΟΥ" πίσω 
*
Αυτήν που θεωρούσα "θύτη" μου και εκτελεστή μου ,τώρα ευχαριστώ τον ΘΕΟ που την έφερε στο δρόμο μου και εύχομαι να την έχει ο ΘΕΟΣ καλά ,προσεύχομαι για αυτήν ,της είπα ότι αν με χρειαστεί θα είμαι δίπλα της .Δεν το κρύβω ότι την αγαπάω ,αλλά δεν μπορώ να την υποχρεώσω να είμαστε μαζί 

*Η ΑΓΑΠΗ ου ζητεί τα εαυτής (δεν ζητά ανταλλάγματα ) λέει ο Απόστολος Παύλος στον ορισμό της ΑΓΑΠΗΣ στον Υμνο της ΑΓΑΠΗΣ 
Η αγάπη είναι μακρόθυμη, είναι ευεργετική και ωφέλιμη, η αγάπη δε ζηλεύει, η αγάπη δεν ξιπάζεται (= δεν καυχιέται), δεν είναι περήφανη, δεν κάνει ασχήμιες, δε ζητεί το συμφέρον της, δεν ερεθίζεται, δε σκέφτεται το κακό για τους άλλους, δε χαίρει, όταν βλέπει την αδικία, αλλά συγχαίρει, όταν επικρατεί η αλήθεια. Όλα τα ανέχεται, όλα τα πιστεύει, όλα τα ελπίζει, όλα τα υπομένει.Η αγάπη ποτέ δεν ξεπέφτει
*
Εύχομαι να σας βοηθήσει η εμπειρία μου και να σας οδηγήσει στην θεραπεία και την ΑΓΑΠΗ ,συγχωρέστε μου για την "πολυλογία "

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλως ορισες. Το τελευταιο διαστημα ακουω ομιλιες και αναφορες που ηδη εγραψες. Μου κρατουν συντροφια με γεμιζουν θετικοτητα και το γεγονος οτι αφυπνιζουν το πνευμα μου ολα μαζι μονο καλο μου κανουν. Το μελος Jonathan εγραψε για τον π. Βασιλειο Βολουδη και εχω μεγαλη χαρα που ακουω και αυτον να εξηγει. Δεν απαρνιεμαι την ψυχιατρικη. Ουτε διακοπτω την αγωγη μου. Ειχαν μιλησει ομως για το σωμα τη ψυχη τις ενοχλησεις που μας βασανιζουν. Απλα διερωτομαι γιατι να ανακαλυψω απο την Μουτιδου τον π.λιβυο και οχι απο τον παπα της ενοριας μου;;; γιατι δεν μας ενημερωνουν πως ο Αβαας Δωροθεος πρεπει να διαβαζεται οταν καποιος ανθρωπος γδερνεται ψυχικα;; ενταξει ειναι γνωστη η προπαγανδα η ψυχιατρικη μπουκωνει φαρμακα αρα πλουτιζουν οι φαρμακοβιομηχανιες. Αλλά και οι παπαδες αν θελουν μεγαλυτερη προσελευση καλο θα ειναι να μιλουν για το σημερα. Μετα τη θεια λειτουργια και το αναγνωσμα ημερας κτλ μπορει να θεσει ερωτηματα για στοχασμο. Γιατι ομως το αποφευγουν;;; Τα προβληματα τα απλα ( το να λεμε καλημερα χωρις φοβο ) που εχουν γινει χαοτικα. Δε κατηγορω γενικα τον κληρο. Παντου υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις. Ισως να εχει να κανει και με το κατα ποσο εχι ζυμωθει ο χαρακτηρας μεσω ενος μεγαλου πονου για να αγκαλιασει τα πατερικα κειμενα αντι να τα χλευασει. Παιζουν πολλα ρολο. Ευχαριστώ πολυ το φορουμ γιατι περα απο το οτι μου σταθηκαν πολλα μελη εδω οταν πρωτο γραφτηκα χαιρομαι να βλεπω οτι εμπλουτιζεται η θεματολογια και δεν υπαρχει στασιμοτητα.

----------


## gbourogi

Θα καταλάβεις εν καιρώ ,ότι μαθαίνει ο εγκέφαλος σου ,η "διάνοια " σου ,ακόμα και οι ψαλμωδίες που δεν καταλαβαίνεις στην λειτουργία ,θα "κυλήσουν " στην καρδιά σου και θα την γεμίζουν σιγά σιγά με μια παράξενη ενέργεια και θα την αδειάζουν από το σκοτάδι .

Θα καταλάβεις ότι ,από εμάς ο Χριστός θέλει την προσπάθεια μας ,την προαίρεση μας ,θέλει το ένα και τα υπόλοιπα ενενήντα εννέα από το 100% της προσπάθειας τα κάνει εκείνος...

"Χωρίς εμού ου δύνασθαι ποιείν ουδέν.." λέει στην Αγία Γραφή..

Καλό πνευματικό αγώνα ,έχε εμπιστοσύνη σε ότι σου συμβαίνει ,δεν υπάρχει τύχη αλλά παντού η πρόνοια του ΘΕΟΥ

----------


## Constantly curious

> Θα καταλάβεις εν καιρώ ,ότι μαθαίνει ο εγκέφαλος σου ,η "διάνοια " σου ,ακόμα και οι ψαλμωδίες που δεν καταλαβαίνεις στην λειτουργία ,θα "κυλήσουν " στην καρδιά σου και θα την γεμίζουν σιγά σιγά με μια παράξενη ενέργεια και θα την αδειάζουν από το σκοτάδι .
> 
> Θα καταλάβεις ότι ,από εμάς ο Χριστός θέλει την προσπάθεια μας ,την προαίρεση μας ,θέλει το ένα και τα υπόλοιπα ενενήντα εννέα από το 100% της προσπάθειας τα κάνει εκείνος...
> 
> "Χωρίς εμού ου δύνασθαι ποιείν ουδέν.." λέει στην Αγία Γραφή..
> 
> Καλό πνευματικό αγώνα ,έχε εμπιστοσύνη σε ότι σου συμβαίνει ,δεν υπάρχει τύχη αλλά παντού η πρόνοια του ΘΕΟΥ


Σε ευχαριστώ. Ελπιζω να μεινεις εδω να γραφεις να μοιραζεσαι. Η ενεργεια της πραοτητας εξευμενιζει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μονο αυτος που θα πιστεψει πραγματικα θα του διξει ο θεος τη παρουσια του με τροπο που θα τη δει μονο αυτος.

----------


## gbourogi

> μονο αυτος που θα πιστεψει πραγματικα θα του διξει ο θεος τη παρουσια του με τροπο που θα τη δει μονο αυτος.


έχεις δίκιο Αλέξανδρε ,αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πώ ότι το ποιός θα πιστέψει πραγματικά ο Κύριος το προγνωρίζει ...και για αυτό κάποιοι περνάνε δοκιμασίες ,εκείνοι δεν γνωρίζουν την κατάληξη ,αλλά ο Κύριος την γνωρίζει και συμπαραστέκεται μπορεί και "εν σιωπή " στο παιδί του 

Να είσαι καλά .

----------


## gbourogi

> Σε ευχαριστώ. Ελπιζω να μεινεις εδω να γραφεις να μοιραζεσαι. Η ενεργεια της πραοτητας εξευμενιζει.


και βέβαια θα μείνω και εγώ ζω "εν μετανοία " δηλαδή μόνιμα σε θεραπεία ,τα πάθη μας υπάρχουν πάντα μέσα μας ,απλά τα καταστέλουμε ,με πνευματικό τρόπο ,όχι φαρμακευτικό ,δεν προτείνω σε κανέναν τίποτα .Εμένα το φάρμακο μου είναι η Προσευχή ,η εξομολόγηση ,τα Μυστήρια της Εκκλησίας ,η μελέτη Άγιοπνευματικών κειμένων (φωτισμένων ) ... δεν διαφέρουμε αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις , θα σου προτείνω να χρησιμοποιείς όρους ενέργεια = θεία χάρη , εξευμενίζει = ευλογία ,ευλογεί , η πραότητα είναι αρετή και πίστεψε με όλες οι αρετές είναι δωρεές του ΘΕΟΥ σε αυτούς που απλά προσπαθούν ..τίποτα δεν καταφέρνουμε μόνοι μας ,


καλή φώτιση

----------


## Constantly curious

Ακουω τον πατερα Βολουδη πως εξερευνα και συσχετιζει τη φυσικη την ψυχιατρικη τις κοινωνικες επιστημες με βαση ιερα κειμενα. Θετει ερωτηματα φαινομενικα απλα που ομως δειχνουν την αγνοια. Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης νιωθω τοσο μικροσκοπικη και ανιδεη που εχω μια συστολη να γραφω την ορολογια που μου προτεινες. Σε κρισιμες στιγμες Υγειας αυτοματα ενιωσα και σκεφτηκα τη Θεια Προνοια και γαληνεψα. Ειμαι νεουδι και κανω υπομονη. Ακουω καθημερινα Λογους και τοσο περισσότερο ενθαρρυνομαι να εξερευνησω την Ορθοδοξη Χριστιανικη Πιστη. Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητη.
Διαβασα πως μεσα απο ενα μεγαλο πονο ανακαλυψες τον Θειο Λογο. Λιγοι πραγματι μενουν ακομα και μετα την ιαση. Συνηθως πιστευουν πως αν λυσουν 1 προβλημα δε θα ξανα βρεθει καποιο αλλο. Προσφατα συζητουσα γιατι απο το ελληνικο τραπεζι λειπει η ευχαριστια στον Κυριο. Γιατι πρεπει η ωρα του φαγητου και του μοιρασματος να περιστρεφεται γυρω απο τα επωδυνα βιωματα της ημερας;; Διαβασα πως ο Αληθινος χριστιανος ειναι χαρουμενος ανθρωπος. Ειτε περναει μπορα ειτε οχι. Ολα αυτα με κανουν καθημερινα να αναθεωρω τα βιωματα μου και με καλοπροαιρετη διαθεση να θετω ησυχως ερωτηματα προτασεις και σε κοντινα προσωπα.

----------


## gbourogi

> Ακουω τον πατερα Βολουδη πως εξερευνα και συσχετιζει τη φυσικη την ψυχιατρικη τις κοινωνικες επιστημες με βαση ιερα κειμενα. Θετει ερωτηματα φαινομενικα απλα που ομως δειχνουν την αγνοια. Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης νιωθω τοσο μικροσκοπικη και ανιδεη που εχω μια συστολη να γραφω την ορολογια που μου προτεινες. Σε κρισιμες στιγμες Υγειας αυτοματα ενιωσα και σκεφτηκα τη Θεια Προνοια και γαληνεψα. Ειμαι νεουδι και κανω υπομονη. Ακουω καθημερινα Λογους και τοσο περισσότερο ενθαρρυνομαι να εξερευνησω την Ορθοδοξη Χριστιανικη Πιστη. Ελπιζω να εγινα κατανοητη.
> Διαβασα πως μεσα απο ενα μεγαλο πονο ανακαλυψες τον Θειο Λογο. Λιγοι πραγματι μενουν ακομα και μετα την ιαση. Συνηθως πιστευουν πως αν λυσουν 1 προβλημα δε θα ξανα βρεθει καποιο αλλο. Προσφατα συζητουσα γιατι απο το ελληνικο τραπεζι λειπει η ευχαριστια στον Κυριο. Γιατι πρεπει η ωρα του φαγητου και του μοιρασματος να περιστρεφεται γυρω απο τα επωδυνα βιωματα της ημερας;; Διαβασα πως ο Αληθινος χριστιανος ειναι χαρουμενος ανθρωπος. Ειτε περναει μπορα ειτε οχι. Ολα αυτα με κανουν καθημερινα να αναθεωρω τα βιωματα μου και με καλοπροαιρετη διαθεση να θετω ησυχως ερωτηματα προτασεις και σε κοντινα προσωπα.


 Αν σκεφτείς ότι ο ΘΕΟΣ είναι άπειρος και άχρονος ο ΩΝ ,η προσέγγιση του είναι αιώνια δεν έχει τέλος μόνο αρχή .Άρα όλοι θα είμαστε πάντα "νεούδια " οπότε μην σε απασχολεί .Σου προτείνω Αρχιμανδρίτη Σάββα Αγιορείτη ,υπάρχουν πολλές ομιλίες του στο You tube Τον θεωρώ άμεσο και ξεκάθαρο . ο Πατέρας Βασίλειος Βολουδάκης (μάλλον αυτόν εννοείς ) είναι υπέροχος ,αυτός είναι η αληθινή ΑΓΑΠΗ στον συνάνθρωπο !!! Τον παρακολουθώ ,με "αναπαύει " όμως ο Πατέρας Σάββας ,είναι διαφορετικός ,θα έλεγα πιο απότομος σε ξυπνάει .

Βλέπω και χαίρομαι ,ότι κάνεις τον αγώνα σου ,μην ξεχνάς ότι κάθε μέρα ενεργοποιείς δυνάμεις που δεν γνώριζες ,λίγο λίγο ,ανάλογα με την δεκτικότητα σου (ταπεινοφροσύνη )θα πρέπει να επικεντρωθείς μόνο στον εαυτό σου , με τον Χριστό στο μυαλό ,μέχρι να μπεί στην Καρδία σου και να την πλατύνει ,για να αγαπά ,μέχρι να δυναμώσεις "Πνευματικά " μην ασχολείσαι με κανέναν άλλον ,τώρα πρέπει να βοηθήσεις "εσένα " .Θα έρθει η ώρα που θα δυναμώσεις και θα μοιράσεις το "φως " σου !!! 
Μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν τα κείμενα μου που υπάρχουν στο ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ αν ψάξεις στο google σαν " Μαχόμενος Ορθόδοξος Έλληνας " 

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα έρχεται κοντά σου κόσμος για να τους βοηθήσεις ,από το πουθενά ...

Θα τα λέμε

----------


## Constantly curious

Θα κανω την ερευνα μου στον χρονο που μου απομενει.Σε ευχαριστώ για τις προτασεις σου διοτι αναζητω. Μαλλον εγραψα λαθος το επιθετο ή εξαιτιας αυπνιας ή το βρηκα ετσι στο youtube σε καποιο απο τα βιντεο. Σε ευχαριστώ για τη διορθωση. * Ναι εγραψα λαθος το επιθετο του Πατέρα. Οταν θα εχω νεοτερα θα σου γραψω εδω. Καλη συνεχεια :) Για τον Πατέρα Λίβυο ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου;

----------


## gbourogi

> Θα κανω την ερευνα μου στον χρονο που μου απομενει.Σε ευχαριστώ για τις προτασεις σου διοτι αναζητω. Μαλλον εγραψα λαθος το επιθετο ή εξαιτιας αυπνιας ή το βρηκα ετσι στο youtube σε καποιο απο τα βιντεο. Σε ευχαριστώ για τη διορθωση. * Ναι εγραψα λαθος το επιθετο του Πατέρα. Οταν θα εχω νεοτερα θα σου γραψω εδω. Καλη συνεχεια :) Για τον Πατέρα Λίβυο ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου;



Να κάνεις την έρευνα σου ,αλλά πρέπει να βρεις αν δεν έχεις Πνευματικό Πατέρα ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ Στον "αόρατο πόλεμο " λέει ένας Αβάς (ασκητές ,νηπτικοί ,θεόπνευστοι Πατέρες ) μην έχεις εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό σου ,στον κόσμο ,στον διάβολο παρά μόνο στον ΘΕΟ .Ο Παπάς της γειτονιάς σου ,όποιος και αν είναι εξωτερικά ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΟΝΗΜΕΝΟΣ φέρει την Χάρι του ΘΕΟΥ .Να κάνεις υπακοή ,ο ΘΕΟΣ θα σε πάει στον Πνευματικό σου μπροστά ,σε ανύποπτη στιγμή .
Θα σου φύγει το άγχος για το αν βαδίζεις σωστά , μέσω του ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΟΥ δειχνεις την εμπιστοσύνη σου στον ΘΕΟ ,αν δεν μπορείς να βρεις ,η αιτία είναι μέσα σου και λέγεται απιστία..

Ο Πατέρ Λίβυος πιστεύω ότι αν ο Σωκράτης ήταν ιερέας έτσι θα ήταν .(δεν πιστεύουμε οι Ορθόδοξοι στην μετενσάρκωση κάποτε πίστευα βέβαια στα παραμύθια των δαιμόνων ... για να χάσουμε την μοναδική ευκαιρία σωτηρίας που έχουμε ,περιμένοντας και άλλες ,είναι για γέλια ) 
Δες και τον *Π. Βαρνάβα Γιάγκου* 

Η γνώμη μου δεν μετράει ,αλλά μόνο οι εντολές του Πνευματικού και η δική σου "ανάπαυση " δείχνει ποιος σου ταιριάζει ,σε δυναμώνει στον Πνευματικό σου αγώνα ,ποιος σε σηκώνει όταν "πέφτεις " σου φορτίζει το Πνεύμα όλο και περισσότερο ,σου καθαρίζει την νοερά ενέργεια .

Μπορείς και να ψάξεις και κάτι πιο παλαιομοδίτικο Τον Ιερο κήρυκα Δ. Παναγόπουλο Τον παραδέχονται ΟΛΟΙ 

Μα πάνω από όλα να διαβάζεις λίγο απο την Αγία Γραφή κάθε μέρα ,υπάρχει και σε Application για κινητά 

Καλό πνευματικό αγώνα ,θα τα λέμε

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα.
δεν εχω καταλαβει απο τι θεραπευτηκες. ποια ηταν η παθηση σου;

----------


## gbourogi

> καλημερα.
> δεν εχω καταλαβει απο τι θεραπευτηκες. ποια ηταν η παθηση σου;


 Καλησπέρα 

επιστημονικά όπως θέλουν να το λένε οι ψυχολόγοι ,θύμα κακοποιητικής σχέση με διαστροφική νάρκισσο 

όπως το λένε και το βίωσα Πνευματικά . Μακριά από την Εκκλησία και τα μυστήρια της ,χωρίς πνευματική προστασία και χωρίς πνευματική καθοδήγηση έγινα εύκολος στόχος για "κακοπροαίρετα " πνεύματα ....

Ο καθένας όπως θέλει ας το βλέπει ,αρκεί να απαλλαγεί από τον "πόνο " της ψυχής του.. και εγώ ξέρω και βίωσα που είναι η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ..

ελπίζω να βοήθησα

----------


## Constantly curious

Η γνωμη σου για τα φαρμακα ποια ειναι ;

----------


## gbourogi

έχω δει στον κύκλο μου ,ανθρώπους με σοβαρά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα (διπολική διαταραχή,κρίσεις πανικού )που έπαιρναν και δεν μου άρεσε αυτό που έβλεπα....να βασανίζονται και να βασανίζουν ασανσέρ διάθεσης ...

Για αυτό τον λόγο στο δικό μου θέμα ,λόγω και της διερευνητικής μου φύσης , αλλά και του φόβου ,από αυτά που έβλεπα σε αυτούς που έβλεπα να παίρνουν φάρμακα ,να κάνουν θεραπείες ,ψυχαναλύσεις, (ατέρμων κύκλος )στράφηκα προς τον ΘΕΟ και τον έψαξα σε πολλές πόρτες για θεραπεία (Ταο ,Βούδας ,Ζωροάστρης ,φιλοσοφία κ.α) 
Τον Βρήκα στην πόρτα μου να με περιμένει ,στην Ελλάδα ,στην Ορθοδοξία .Μάλλον για αυτό την κυνηγάνε και αποκρύπτουν την δύναμη της .
Και όπως λέει και ο Πατέρας Ι .Ρωμανίδης ,υπάρχει και στο you tube , η Ορθοδοξία δεν είναι Θρησκεία ,είναι θεραπευτήριο της δεδομένης ανθρώπινης Ψυχο-παθολογίας λόγω των αμαρτιών που δεδομένο θα διαπράξουμε ( σκέψη ,λόγο ,πράξη ) 

Είναι επιλογή του καθενός τι θα κάνει ,.ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ 
Εγώ έκανα την δική μου ,τον αγώνα μου ,ταπεινώθηκα μπροστά στον ΘΕΟ ,δέχτηκα τα λάθη μου μπροστά στον Πνευματικό ,έκλαψα ,ξεπλύθηκα 
Το αποτέλεσμα με δικαιώνει κάθε μέρα και περισσότερο 

Καλό αγώνα

----------


## elisabet

> έχω δει στον κύκλο μου ,ανθρώπους με σοβαρά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα (διπολική διαταραχή,κρίσεις πανικού )που έπαιρναν και δεν μου άρεσε αυτό που έβλεπα....να βασανίζονται και να βασανίζουν ασανσέρ διάθεσης ...
> 
> Για αυτό τον λόγο στο δικό μου θέμα ,λόγω και της διερευνητικής μου φύσης , αλλά και του φόβου ,από αυτά που έβλεπα σε αυτούς που έβλεπα να παίρνουν φάρμακα ,να κάνουν θεραπείες ,ψυχαναλύσεις, (ατέρμων κύκλος )στράφηκα προς τον ΘΕΟ και τον έψαξα σε πολλές πόρτες για θεραπεία (Ταο ,Βούδας ,Ζωροάστρης ,φιλοσοφία κ.α) 
> Τον Βρήκα στην πόρτα μου να με περιμένει ,στην Ελλάδα ,στην Ορθοδοξία .Μάλλον για αυτό την κυνηγάνε και αποκρύπτουν την δύναμη της .
> Και όπως λέει και ο Πατέρας Ι .Ρωμανίδης ,υπάρχει και στο you tube , η Ορθοδοξία δεν είναι Θρησκεία ,είναι θεραπευτήριο της δεδομένης ανθρώπινης Ψυχο-παθολογίας λόγω των αμαρτιών που δεδομένο θα διαπράξουμε ( σκέψη ,λόγο ,πράξη ) 
> 
> Είναι επιλογή του καθενός τι θα κάνει ,.ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ 
> Εγώ έκανα την δική μου ,τον αγώνα μου ,ταπεινώθηκα μπροστά στον ΘΕΟ ,δέχτηκα τα λάθη μου μπροστά στον Πνευματικό ,έκλαψα ,ξεπλύθηκα 
> Το αποτέλεσμα με δικαιώνει κάθε μέρα και περισσότερο 
> ...


Θα σκεφτόσουν το ίδιο για κάποιον που πάσχει από κάποιο καρδιολογικό πρόβλημα; ή διαβήτη; ή καρκίνο; Θα έλεγες ας πούμε να στραφεί στην Εκκλησία και στον Θεό για να θεραπευτεί;;;
Ξέρω είπες δεν προτείνεις κάτι, αλλά στην ουσία προτείνεις όταν λες πως είδες ανθρώπους με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα( παρεμπιπτόντως είναι ψυχιατρικά τα συγκεκριμένα που αναφέρεις και ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΑΤΑ) που έπαιρναν φάρμακα και δεν σου άρεσαν. 
Επειδή βλέπω πως είσαι προσεκτικός στις εκφράσεις σου , αλλά θέλω να καταλάβω και τι λες κιόλας, θεωρείς πως η αγάπη του Θεού, η θρησκεία ή όπως θες πέστο μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν γιατρούς και φάρμακα;;;
Και μια πιο προσωπική ερώτηση...όταν αρρωσταίνεις με ένα κρύωμα ας πούμε, πας στον γιατρό ή προσεύχεσαι;

----------


## Constantly curious

Σε ευχαριστώ για την ειλικρινεια σου. Ακομα και στο διαδικτυο εξαιτιας της ανωνυμιας δε σημαινει οτι ειναι αυτονοητη . Λυπαμαι που δεν ετυχε να δεις ανθρωπους με αγωγη σε καλυτερο βαθμο ψυχικης διαθεσης. Σιγουρα ενα τετοιο βιωμα δεν εμπνεει εμπιστοσυνη στη φαρμακολογια. Καλη ημερα :)

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα 
> 
> επιστημονικά όπως θέλουν να το λένε οι ψυχολόγοι ,*θύμα κακοποιητικής σχέση με διαστροφική νάρκισσο* 
> 
> όπως το λένε και το βίωσα Πνευματικά . Μακριά από την Εκκλησία και τα μυστήρια της ,χωρίς πνευματική προστασία και χωρίς πνευματική καθοδήγηση έγινα εύκολος στόχος για "κακοπροαίρετα " πνεύματα ....
> 
> Ο καθένας όπως θέλει ας το βλέπει ,αρκεί να απαλλαγεί από τον "πόνο " της ψυχής του.. και εγώ ξέρω και βίωσα που είναι η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ..
> 
> ελπίζω να βοήθησα


καλημερα.
το να πεσεις θυμα καποιου διαταραγμενου, δεν σημαινει οτι αυτοματα αποκτας καποια παθηση. μπορει να περασεις ασχημα, να εγκλωβιστεις σε μια σχεση μεχρι να καταφερεις να απεμπλακεις, αλλα να παραμεινεις υγιης.
απεκτησες καποια συγκεκριμενη παθηση; και ποια ηταν αυτη;

----------


## gbourogi

> Θα σκεφτόσουν το ίδιο για κάποιον που πάσχει από κάποιο καρδιολογικό πρόβλημα; ή διαβήτη; ή καρκίνο; Θα έλεγες ας πούμε να στραφεί στην Εκκλησία και στον Θεό για να θεραπευτεί;;;
> Ξέρω είπες δεν προτείνεις κάτι, αλλά στην ουσία προτείνεις όταν λες πως είδες ανθρώπους με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα( παρεμπιπτόντως είναι ψυχιατρικά τα συγκεκριμένα που αναφέρεις και ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΑΤΑ) που έπαιρναν φάρμακα και δεν σου άρεσαν. 
> Επειδή βλέπω πως είσαι προσεκτικός στις εκφράσεις σου , αλλά θέλω να καταλάβω και τι λες κιόλας, θεωρείς πως η αγάπη του Θεού, η θρησκεία ή όπως θες πέστο μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν γιατρούς και φάρμακα;;;
> Και μια πιο προσωπική ερώτηση...όταν αρρωσταίνεις με ένα κρύωμα ας πούμε, πας στον γιατρό ή προσεύχεσαι;


Ελισάβετ .Σε ευχαριστώ για τις όμορφες ερωτήσεις σου .Θα μου επιτρέψεις αρχικά να σου πώ ,ότι πρέπει να είμαι προσεκτικός στις εκφράσεις μου ,και να παραμένω αυστηρά μόνο στην περιγραφή των γεγονότων αλλά και καταστάσεων που βίωσα και βιώνω . 
Νομίζω ότι δεν μπορώ να προτείνω ,αλλά να κινήσω το ενδιαφέρον ,όσον πράγματι ενδιαφέρονται ,ειδικά επιστημόνων του κλάδου ψυχικής υγείας , να ερευνήσουν από την περιγραφή ανθρώπων που λένε ότι θεραπεύτηκαν και πως ,μήπως υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος να βοηθήσουν τους ασθενείς τους συμπληρωματικά ,αφού τους αγαπούν πραγματικά και θα έκαναν τα πάντα να τους βοηθήσουν 
Θα έχεις δει ότι ομιλίες "Πνευματικών " παρακολουθούν και ψυχολόγοι ..

Θα ξεκινήσω από το τέλος ,σαφώς και στο κρύωμα πάω στον γιατρό και παίρνω τα φάρμακα που μου λέει ,στην δοκιμασία έστω και μικρή ,αυτή μου στέλνει ο Θεός ,αυτή μπορώ να αντέξω .Αλλά και προσεύχομαι όχι για να φύγει το κρύωμα ,απλά για να το αντέξω .Εδώ ο άγιος Παίσιος ,ο άγιος Πορφύριος ,ο άγιος Ιάκωβος Τσαλίκης έκαναν υπακοή στους γιατρούς τους ,εγώ τι είμαι "γκουρού.." 

Ο καθένας μας έχει την θέση του στην "κοινωνία " και όταν κοινωνεί και με τον ΘΕΟ βρίσκει ευκολότερα το "τάλαντο " του και γιατί είναι πλασμένος .Δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι .. Είμαστε κομμάτια που συμπληρώνουμε ο ένας τον άλλον .
Οι Γιατροί "Εν Χριστώ " και οι φαρμακοποιοί κάνουν θαύματα ... (υπάρχουν γιατροί που προσεύχονται στο Εκκλησάκι του νοσοκομείου και μετά χειρουργούν και αναφέρουν πως ένοιωθαν ότι κάτι άλλο οδηγούσε τα χέρια τους ,η πίστη τους )

Θα κατάλαβες λοιπόν ότι είμαι της βιωματικής άποψης ,ότι όλοι και όλα είναι απαραίτητα αν γίνονται "Εν Χριστώ " 
Αμέτρητα τα θαύματα ,από γιατρούς με πίστη οποιασδήποτε ειδικότητας σε ασθενής με οποιαδήποτε πάθηση .

Το Άγιο Πνεύμα αποκτάει δύναμη και διαπερνά τον πιστό γιατρό ,τον πιστό ασθενή και ίσως λέω η κάθε ασθένεια που μας έρχεται ,ανάλογα την ένταση της ,να είναι η "ευκαιρία "να δοκιμάζει την πίστη μας ...
Στο χέρι μας είναι να δώσουμε παραπάνω ελπίδα ,δύναμη στον γιατρό μας και στα φάρμακα μας 
Ο αγιασμός ,το αντίδωρο ,τα άφθαρτα σώματα των αγίων , είναι επιστημονικές αποδείξεις ...(αλλάζει η μοριακή δομή της ύλης) Ευλογία λέγεται 

συγνώμη για την πολυλογία μου ,αλλά προσπαθώ να γίνω κατανοητός 

να είσαι καλά

----------


## Remedy

> Ελισάβετ .Σε ευχαριστώ για τις όμορφες ερωτήσεις σου .Θα μου επιτρέψεις αρχικά να σου πώ ,ότι πρέπει να είμαι προσεκτικός στις εκφράσεις μου ,και να* παραμένω αυστηρά μόνο στην περιγραφή των γεγονότων αλλά και καταστάσεων που βίωσα και βιώνω .* 
> Νομίζω ότι δεν μπορώ να προτείνω ,αλλά να κινήσω το ενδιαφέρον ,όσον πράγματι ενδιαφέρονται ,ειδικά επιστημόνων του κλάδου ψυχικής υγείας , να ερευνήσουν από την περιγραφή ανθρώπων που λένε ότι θεραπεύτηκαν και πως ,μήπως υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος να βοηθήσουν τους ασθενείς τους συμπληρωματικά ,αφού τους αγαπούν πραγματικά και θα έκαναν τα πάντα να τους βοηθήσουν 
> Θα έχεις δει ότι ομιλίες "Πνευματικών " παρακολουθούν και ψυχολόγοι ......


θα μου επιτρεψεις να σου πω, οτι αυτο το μηνυμα σου τα λεει αρκετα διαφορετικα απο το ακριβως προηγουμενο.
εκει ελεγες οτι εβλεπες ανθρωπους σε αγωγη και του εβλεπες οπως δεν θα σου αρεσε να τους βλεπεις, κι οτι εσυ εναντια σε μεθοδους ψυχαναλυσης και ψυχοθεραπειας, επελεξες εναν αλλον δρομο , αυτον της θρησκειας.
δλδ αντιπαρατιθεσαι ξεκαθαρα στον τροπο της επιστημης (ως προσωπικη σου επιλογη παντα, δεν λεω οτι πιεσες κανεναν να σε ακολουθησει)
σε αυτο το μηνυμα μας λες οτι μια χαρα ειναι αν απευθυνεσαι σε επιστημονες αρκει να ειναι χριστιανοι. 
που ξερεςι λοιπον οτι οι γυρω σου του προηγουμενου μηνυματος σου δεν απευθυνθηκαν σε χριστιανους επιστημονες;;; . αυτοι που δεν σου αρεσε η εικονα της συμπεριφορας τους, λεω.

και δευτερη ερωτηση.
λες οτι παραμενεις σε περιγραφη βιωματων, αλλα η μεγαλη εκτασης της περιγραφης σου ειναι το πως βιωνεις την ενταξη σου στην εκκλησια/θρησκεια. δεν ειδα καμια περιγραφη γι αυτο που σου συνεβη.
δηλωνεις θεραπευμενος, αλλα δεν μας λες απο τ ι.
απλα παραθετεις κατηχητες, ιερεις, διδαχες κλπ.
θελεις να μιλησεις λιγο για την παθηση σου, ή σε ενδιαφερει μονο να μας πεις για την χριστιανικη πιστη;

----------


## gbourogi

> καλημερα.
> το να πεσεις θυμα καποιου διαταραγμενου, δεν σημαινει οτι αυτοματα αποκτας καποια παθηση. μπορει να περασεις ασχημα, να εγκλωβιστεις σε μια σχεση μεχρι να καταφερεις να απεμπλακεις, αλλα να παραμεινεις υγιης.
> απεκτησες καποια συγκεκριμενη παθηση; και ποια ηταν αυτη;


Αν δεν το διαχειριστείς ,σε καταστρέφει "πνευματικά " είναι δοκιμασία ,θα μου επιτρέψεις να πιστεύω σταλμένη από τον ΘΕΟ ,έτσι το είδα και έτσι το αντιμετώπισα ΕΠΙΤΥΧΩΣ 

Δεν είναι έτσι απλά ,όπως το αναφέρεις και εκτιμάς ,δεν θεώρησα τον εαυτό μου ποτέ ασθενή ,αλλά αδύναμο "πνευματικά " 
*Νομίζω είναι δικαίωμα μου ,για όσους παρακολουθούν τα λεγόμενα μου και είναι έτοιμοι να με κατηγορήσουν για υποκίνηση ή προτροπή 
* 
Μιλώ μόνο για εμένα ,τι βίωσα και πως το αντιμετώπισα .

Έμπαινα διαδικτυακά σε ομάδες και έβλεπα σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο να υπάρχουν τεράστιες ομάδες υποστήριξης τέτοιων "θυμάτων " 
*"Narcissistic Abuse Syndrome" | "Narcisstic Victim Syndrome"
* να βασανίζονται με χρόνιες θεραπείες 

και λέω , "αυτό " θα με βασανίζει δηλαδή όσο ζω... 

έτσι το είδα "πνευματικά " και όχι σαν ψυχασθένεια και "δόξα τον ΘΕΟ " του ξέφυγα 

Να είσαι καλά

----------


## elisabet

> Ελισάβετ .Σε ευχαριστώ για τις όμορφες ερωτήσεις σου .Θα μου επιτρέψεις αρχικά να σου πώ ,ότι πρέπει να είμαι προσεκτικός στις εκφράσεις μου ,και να παραμένω αυστηρά μόνο στην περιγραφή των γεγονότων αλλά και καταστάσεων που βίωσα και βιώνω . 
> Νομίζω ότι δεν μπορώ να προτείνω ,αλλά να κινήσω το ενδιαφέρον ,όσον πράγματι ενδιαφέρονται ,ειδικά επιστημόνων του κλάδου ψυχικής υγείας , να ερευνήσουν από την περιγραφή ανθρώπων που λένε ότι θεραπεύτηκαν και πως ,μήπως υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος να βοηθήσουν τους ασθενείς τους συμπληρωματικά ,αφού τους αγαπούν πραγματικά και θα έκαναν τα πάντα να τους βοηθήσουν 
> Θα έχεις δει ότι ομιλίες "Πνευματικών " παρακολουθούν και ψυχολόγοι ..
> 
> Θα ξεκινήσω από το τέλος ,σαφώς και στο κρύωμα πάω στον γιατρό και παίρνω τα φάρμακα που μου λέει ,στην δοκιμασία έστω και μικρή ,αυτή μου στέλνει ο Θεός ,αυτή μπορώ να αντέξω .Αλλά και προσεύχομαι όχι για να φύγει το κρύωμα ,απλά για να το αντέξω .Εδώ ο άγιος Παίσιος ,ο άγιος Πορφύριος ,ο άγιος Ιάκωβος Τσαλίκης έκαναν υπακοή στους γιατρούς τους ,εγώ τι είμαι "γκουρού.." 
> 
> Ο καθένας μας έχει την θέση του στην "κοινωνία " και όταν κοινωνεί και με τον ΘΕΟ βρίσκει ευκολότερα το "τάλαντο " του και γιατί είναι πλασμένος .Δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι .. Είμαστε κομμάτια που συμπληρώνουμε ο ένας τον άλλον .
> Οι Γιατροί "Εν Χριστώ " και οι φαρμακοποιοί κάνουν θαύματα ... (υπάρχουν γιατροί που προσεύχονται στο Εκκλησάκι του νοσοκομείου και μετά χειρουργούν και αναφέρουν πως ένοιωθαν ότι κάτι άλλο οδηγούσε τα χέρια τους ,η πίστη τους )
> 
> ...


Με μπέρδεψες.
Μιλάς για θεραπεία αλλά δεν βλέπω την ασθένεια. Θες να μιλήσεις βιωματικά λες και να περιγράψεις το πώς εσύ βρήκες τον δρόμο σου και θεραπεύτηκες και καλά κάνεις, αλλά η ασθένεια ποια ήταν;;; Το να είσαι θύμα μιας ναρκισσιστικής προσωπικότητας δεν σε κάνει αυτομάτως ασθενή. Κι όπως σωστά λες δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ήταν θύματα σαν και σένα αλλά ταυτόχρονα είχαν και οι ίδιοι κάποιες διαταραχές που επιδέχονταν θεραπείας. Εσύ είχες κάποια διαταραχή από την οποία θεραπεύτηκες; Γιατί αν δεν είχες, τότε κακώς μιλάς για θεραπεία. Το ότι μέσω αυτής της εμπειρίας σου έψαξες και σου άνοιχτηκαν άλλοι πνευματικοί δρόμοι, είναι άλλο θέμα, δεν είναι θεραπεία πάντως.

Στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα σου αναφέρθηκες σε ανθρώπους που πάσχουν από διπολική διαταραχή. Θα γνωρίζεις βεβαίως ότι εδώ μιλάμε για ασθένεια η οποία μπορεί να είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνη και για το ιδιο το άτομο αλλά και για το περιβάλλον του, όσο αυτό δεν λαμβάνει θεραπεία. Είπες ότι γνώρισες τέτοια άτομα που λάμβαναν φαρμακευτική αγωγή και δεν σου άρεσαν. Τι θες να πεις με αυτό; Θεωρείς ότι κάποιος με διπολική θα μπορούσε να μην λαμβάνει φάρμακα ή να μην βλέπει ψυχίατρο και να θεραπευτεί μέσω της Εκκλησίας; Γιατί, ας μη κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας, ήταν σαφές πως αυτό υπονοούσες στο προηγούμενο μνμ σου.

Επίσης αφού λες πως για το κρύωμα θα πας στον γιατρό σου και ταυτόχρονα θα προσευχηθείς, στις ψυχικές ασθένειες γιατί είσαι αρνητικός στους γιατρούς και στα φάρμακα ταυτόχρονα με την προσευχή;

Τα υπόλοιπα που λες για γιατρούς που προσεύχονται στο εκκλησάκι του νοσοκομείου κτλ...δεν καταλαβαίνω πού κολλάνε με την συζήτηση. Σαφώς υπάρχουν γιατροί που είναι πιστοί και άλλοι που δεν είναι. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό; Εκτός κι αν και εδώ το δεύτερο μνμ κάτω απτις γραμμές είναι ότι οι γιατροί που είναι πιστοί και προσεύχονται σώζουν τους ασθενείς τους , ενώ οι άλλοι που δεν είναι δεν τους σώζουν.

Θα προτιμούσα πάντως να μιλάμε έξω από τα δόντια και να λέμε ευθέως αυτό που θέλουμε να πούμε χωρίς δεύτερα και τρίτα νοήματα για να μπορέσουμε να συνεννοηθούμε.

----------


## gbourogi

> Με μπέρδεψες.
> Μιλάς για θεραπεία αλλά δεν βλέπω την ασθένεια. Θες να μιλήσεις βιωματικά λες και να περιγράψεις το πώς εσύ βρήκες τον δρόμο σου και θεραπεύτηκες και καλά κάνεις, αλλά η ασθένεια ποια ήταν;;; Το να είσαι θύμα μιας ναρκισσιστικής προσωπικότητας δεν σε κάνει αυτομάτως ασθενή. Κι όπως σωστά λες δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ήταν θύματα σαν και σένα αλλά ταυτόχρονα είχαν και οι ίδιοι κάποιες διαταραχές που επιδέχονταν θεραπείας. Εσύ είχες κάποια διαταραχή από την οποία θεραπεύτηκες; Γιατί αν δεν είχες, τότε κακώς μιλάς για θεραπεία. Το ότι μέσω αυτής της εμπειρίας σου έψαξες και σου άνοιχτηκαν άλλοι πνευματικοί δρόμοι, είναι άλλο θέμα, δεν είναι θεραπεία πάντως.
> 
> Στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα σου αναφέρθηκες σε ανθρώπους που πάσχουν από διπολική διαταραχή. Θα γνωρίζεις βεβαίως ότι εδώ μιλάμε για ασθένεια η οποία μπορεί να είναι αρκετά επικίνδυνη και για το ιδιο το άτομο αλλά και για το περιβάλλον του, όσο αυτό δεν λαμβάνει θεραπεία. Είπες ότι γνώρισες τέτοια άτομα που λάμβαναν φαρμακευτική αγωγή και δεν σου άρεσαν. Τι θες να πεις με αυτό; Θεωρείς ότι κάποιος με διπολική θα μπορούσε να μην λαμβάνει φάρμακα ή να μην βλέπει ψυχίατρο και να θεραπευτεί μέσω της Εκκλησίας; Γιατί, ας μη κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλο μας, ήταν σαφές πως αυτό υπονοούσες στο προηγούμενο μνμ σου.
> 
> Επίσης αφού λες πως για το κρύωμα θα πας στον γιατρό σου και ταυτόχρονα θα προσευχηθείς, στις ψυχικές ασθένειες γιατί είσαι αρνητικός στους γιατρούς και στα φάρμακα ταυτόχρονα με την προσευχή;
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα που λες για γιατρούς που προσεύχονται στο εκκλησάκι του νοσοκομείου κτλ...δεν καταλαβαίνω πού κολλάνε με την συζήτηση. Σαφώς υπάρχουν γιατροί που είναι πιστοί και άλλοι που δεν είναι. Τι σχέση έχει αυτό; Εκτός κι αν και εδώ το δεύτερο μνμ κάτω απτις γραμμές είναι ότι οι γιατροί που είναι πιστοί και προσεύχονται σώζουν τους ασθενείς τους , ενώ οι άλλοι που δεν είναι δεν τους σώζουν.
> 
> ...


Διάβασα πολύ προσεκτικά το μήνυμα σου .

'όλα αυτά που ρωτάς ,αναφέρεις ,έχουν διευκρινιστεί και απαντηθεί ήδη στο αρχικό μήνυμα αλλά και σε επόμενα .Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο .Δεν είναι σωστό να επαναλαμβάνομαι 

Να είσαι καλά

----------


## gbourogi

> θα μου επιτρεψεις να σου πω, οτι αυτο το μηνυμα σου τα λεει αρκετα διαφορετικα απο το ακριβως προηγουμενο.
> εκει ελεγες οτι εβλεπες ανθρωπους σε αγωγη και του εβλεπες οπως δεν θα σου αρεσε να τους βλεπεις, κι οτι εσυ εναντια σε μεθοδους ψυχαναλυσης και ψυχοθεραπειας, επελεξες εναν αλλον δρομο , αυτον της θρησκειας.
> δλδ αντιπαρατιθεσαι ξεκαθαρα στον τροπο της επιστημης (ως προσωπικη σου επιλογη παντα, δεν λεω οτι πιεσες κανεναν να σε ακολουθησει)
> σε αυτο το μηνυμα μας λες οτι μια χαρα ειναι αν απευθυνεσαι σε επιστημονες αρκει να ειναι χριστιανοι. 
> που ξερεςι λοιπον οτι οι γυρω σου του προηγουμενου μηνυματος σου δεν απευθυνθηκαν σε χριστιανους επιστημονες;;; . αυτοι που δεν σου αρεσε η εικονα της συμπεριφορας τους, λεω.
> 
> και δευτερη ερωτηση.
> λες οτι παραμενεις σε περιγραφη βιωματων, αλλα η μεγαλη εκτασης της περιγραφης σου ειναι το πως βιωνεις την ενταξη σου στην εκκλησια/θρησκεια. δεν ειδα καμια περιγραφη γι αυτο που σου συνεβη.
> δηλωνεις θεραπευμενος, αλλα δεν μας λες απο τ ι.
> ...




Θα σου πρότεινα να διαβάσεις λίγο πιο προσεκτικά τα μηνύματα μου και όχι επιλεκτικά, όλα είναι ήδη απαντημένα και περιγράφονται αναλυτικά αυτά που αναφέρεις σαν απορίες ,ερωτήσεις κ.α 

Διαβλέπω μία αμφισβήτηση και μία απορριπτική διάθεση ,εγώ λέω τι βίωσα όποιος θέλει ας πιστέψει και ας το πάρει όπως θέλει 
Δεν προτείνω τίποτα ,αλλά μου επιτρέπεται να έχω εμπειρική άποψη 
*Ένοιωθα χάλια ψυχολογικά και τώρα μια χαρά .
*Αυτό ΕΙΧΑ !!! ,έχω συγγενή ψυχολόγο και τις περιέγραψα τι πέρναγα και αποφάσισα να το αντιμετωπίσω με τον ΘΕΟ απλά κατ'επιλογή .

Η σχέση με έναν ναρκισσιστή ή μια ναρκισσίστρια γυναικά έχει ολέθριες επιπτώσεις για την αυτοπεποίθηση του συντρόφου τους και πολλές φόρες μπορεί να φτάσει και στην πρόκληση ακραίων συναισθημάτων αυτοεπίθεσης ή και σωματικού τραυματισμού ή αυτοκτονίας αλλά επίσης μπορεί να προκαλέσει την πλήρη ψυχική κατάρρευση του συντρόφου θύματος ή την οικονομική του καταστροφή.

Να είσαι καλά

----------


## elisabet

> Διάβασα πολύ προσεκτικά το μήνυμα σου .
> 
> 'όλα αυτά που ρωτάς ,αναφέρεις ,έχουν διευκρινιστεί και απαντηθεί ήδη στο αρχικό μήνυμα αλλά και σε επόμενα .Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο .Δεν είναι σωστό να επαναλαμβάνομαι 
> 
> Να είσαι καλά


Το να είναι κάποιος σε μια σχέση με ένα άτομο με διαταραχή ξέρω κι από προσωπική εμπειρία πως μπορεί να σε διαλύσει και χρειάζεται μεγάλος αγώνας και χρόνος επούλωσης των πληγών μετά. Αυτό που λέω είναι οτι αυτό δεν σε κάνει αυτόματα ασθενή. Και μόνο σε ασθενείς μπορούμε να μιλάμε για θεραπεία. Εγώ ας πούμε ακολούθησα τον δρόμο της ψυχοθεραπείας και μέσω αυτής επούλωσα τις πληγές, έψαξα, βρήκα αιτίες...και τελικά θεωρώ όπως και συ, πως ναι ήταν μια χρήσιμη εμπειρία γιατί με έκανε καλύτερο άνθρωπο. Εσύ λες πως έκανες το ίδιο μέσω της πίστης σου.Δεκτό. Στον όρο θεραπεία είναι που διαφωνώ από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη διάγνωση.

Δεν θεωρώ πως έχουν απαντηθεί οι ερωτήσεις μου (δεν απάντησες από τι θεραπεύτηκες, δεν απάντησες ευθέως αν είσαι κατά των φαρμάκων αν και το υπονόησες, δεν απάντησες αν ένας μη πιστός γιατρός μπορεί να θεραπεύσει τον ασθενή του κ.α), αλλά καταλαβαίνω πως δεν θες να απαντήσεις το οποίο βέβαια είναι δικαίωμα σου.

----------


## Nefeli28

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα όσα διαβάζω σε αυτές τις συνομιλίες. Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σου πάνω στο πρόβλημα μου.
Ήμουν άνθρωπος της θρησκειας. Μεγάλωσα μέσα σε θρησκευτική «ταλιμπανιστικη»,όπως συχνά λέω, οικογένεια. Κατηχητικά, μεγάλη αυστηρότητα, καταπίεση ,ενοχικά πολλά κλπ.
Δεν χρειάζεται να πλατιασω, είναι νομίζω κατανοητό σε τι περιβάλλον έζησα τα παιδικά και εφηβικά μου χρονια. 
Από τα 7 μου υποφέρω από ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή. Για πολλά χρόνια οι ιδεοληψίες ήταν θρησκευτικού χαρακτήρα. Μέχρι και δαιμονισμένη πιστεψα κάποια στιγμή ότι ήμουν. 
Με την πάροδο των χρόνων και την ωρίμανση μου και το ερχομό των εγκυμοσυνων και παιδιών στη ζωή μου, οι ιδεοληψίες απέκτησαν χαρακτήρα ιατρικό. Αρρώστιες και μολύνσεις παντού που θα μπορούσαν να βλάψουν εμένα και κατ’επεκταση την οικογένεια. Πάντα η υπαίτια θα ήμουν εγώ φυσικά. 
Όταν τα πράγματα έφτασαν στο απροχώρητο ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία.
Έπεσα σε αλμπάνη. Ήμουν εκει 1 1/5 χρόνο. Συν όλα τ’αλλα που είχε ήταν και ορφικος και γενικά έβριζε πολύ την ορθόδοξη πίστη και θρησκεια. Αλλαξα θεραπευτή και έμεινα 3 χρόνια. Μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα χειροτέρεψα όσο δεν πάει και άρχισα να παίρνω ψυχοφάρμακα. Η διάγνωση ιδψ μαζί με κατάθλιψη που με έφερε μπροστά στον αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμο. Περασα το κατώφλι του νοσοκομείου και υπέγραψα ότι δεν θα κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου για να με αφήσουν να φύγω. 
Φοβάμαι ότι έχω κολλήσει hiv επειδή πήγα να εξεταστω στο τσεκποιντ της Αθηνας. 
Όλα τα χρόνια (10) φοβάμαι ότι θα κολλήσω hiv από καπου. 
Πριν το τσεκποιντ είχα πάει και σε εργαστήριο να εξεταστω 2 φορές. Μετά που πήγα στο τσεκποιντ μου καρφώθηκε ότι κόλλησα κάτι εκει. 
Παίρνω μια χούφτα φάρμακα. Δρν βρίσκω ηρεμία πουθενά.
Με τις ψυχοθεραπειες είχα απομακρυνθεί από την πίστη και τον Θεο. 
Πάντα όμως υπήρχε μια προσευχή μέσα μου κάτι που ίσα με κρατούσε εκει. 
Τώρα παρακαλάω να μου φανερώσει το σωστό λογισμό. Να μπορέσει το μυαλό μου να λειτουργησει. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. 
Τι μου προτείνεις μέσα σε όλα αυτά;

----------


## Remedy

> Θα σου πρότεινα *να διαβάσεις λίγο πιο προσεκτικά τα μηνύματα μου* και όχι επιλεκτικά, όλα είναι ήδη απαντημένα και περιγράφονται αναλυτικά αυτά που αναφέρεις σαν απορίες ,ερωτήσεις κ.α 
> 
> *Διαβλέπω μία αμφισβήτηση και μία απορριπτική διάθεση* ,εγώ λέω τι βίωσα όποιος θέλει ας πιστέψει και ας το πάρει όπως θέλει 
> Δεν προτείνω τίποτα ,αλλά μου επιτρέπεται να έχω εμπειρική άποψη 
> *Ένοιωθα χάλια ψυχολογικά και τώρα μια χαρά .
> Αυτό ΕΙΧΑ !*!! ,έχω συγγενή ψυχολόγο και τις περιέγραψα τι πέρναγα και αποφάσισα να το αντιμετωπίσω με τον ΘΕΟ απλά κατ'επιλογή .
> 
> Η σχέση με έναν ναρκισσιστή ή μια ναρκισσίστρια γυναικά έχει ολέθριες επιπτώσεις για την αυτοπεποίθηση του συντρόφου τους και πολλές φόρες μπορεί να φτάσει και στην πρόκληση ακραίων συναισθημάτων αυτοεπίθεσης ή και σωματικού τραυματισμού ή αυτοκτονίας αλλά επίσης μπορεί να προκαλέσει την πλήρη ψυχική κατάρρευση του συντρόφου θύματος ή την οικονομική του καταστροφή.
> 
> Να είσαι καλά


πολυ προσεκτικα τα διαβασα τα μηνυματα σου στα σημεια που αφορουσαν την προσωπικη σου εμπειρια (ομολογω οτι προσπερνουσα πολυ γρηγορα τα κατεβατα με την κατηχηση, γιατι δεν προσεφερε κατι στην συζητηση).
*οχι, δεν ηταν τιποτε απαντημενο.
πρωτη φορα ξεκαθαριζεις οτι το προβλημα τελικα ηταν οτι ενοιωθες χαλια ενω τωρα νοιωθεις μια χαρα.ηταν πολυ σημαντικο να ξεκαθαρισουμε για τι πραγμα μιλαμε.

*βεβαιως και ενοιωσα μια αμφισβητηση για τα λογια σου και δικαιωθηκα. 
διοτι επι δυο σελιδες *μας μιλουσες για θεραπειες και πως εσυ θεραπευτηκες ενω αλλοι που δεν σου φαινεται και ωραια η συμπεριφορα τους καταφευγουν σε χαπια η /και θεραπειες*, 





> *έ*





> *χω* *δει στον κύκλο μου ,ανθρώπους με σοβαρά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα (διπολική διαταραχή,κρίσεις πανικού )που έπαιρναν και δεν μου άρεσε αυτό που έβλεπα....να βασανίζονται και να βασανίζουν ασανσέρ διάθεσης ...
> 
> Για αυτό τον λόγο στο δικό μου θέμα ,λόγω και της διερευνητικής μου φύσης , αλλά και του φόβου ,από αυτά που έβλεπα σε αυτούς που έβλεπα να παίρνουν φάρμακα ,να κάνουν θεραπείες ,ψυχαναλύσεις, (ατέρμων κύκλος )στράφηκα προς τον ΘΕΟ ..*


προφανως συγκρινοντας μηλα με βιδες, διοτι οταν ο αλλος εχει μια διαγνωσμενη ασθενεια σαν καποιες που κατονομασες, οπως οι ψυχωσεις, που ΔΕΝ επιδεχεται θεραπειας χωρις φαρμακα ή/και ψυχοθεραπεια, κι εσυ αναφερεις οτι εσυ κατεφυγες στην θρησκεια και βρηκες την υγειά σου, ΕΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ, αλλα μια ασχημη διαθεση η στεναχωρια, τοτε δυο πραγματα συμβαινουν.
αφενος δινεις την ψευδη ειδηση οτι θεραπευτηκες απο την ιδια ασθενεια με εκεινον χωρις θεραπεια αλλα μονο με πιστη και προσευχες, αφετερου τον προτρεπεις χωρις να το λες ξεκαθαρα (αλλα πιο ξεκαθαρα δεν γινεται οταν δινεις παραδειγματα απο την εμπειρια σου) να παρατησει την θεραπεια του και να προσπαθησει κι εκεινος με προσευχες.
αφετριτου (δεν υπαρχει η λεξη), *σε πληροφορω οτι υπαρχουν ΑΠΕΙΡΟΙ ψυχικα ασθενεις με βαθια πιστη που δεν βρηκαν θεραπεια στην πιστη τους, γιατι οι ασθενειες δεν θεραπευονται με προσευχες, αλλα με γιατρους. σε αυτους δινεις το μηνυμα οτι δεν ειναι αρκετα καλοι χριστιανοι*, γιατι εσυ που εισαι πιο χριστιανος απο τους αλλους, καταφερες να θεραπευτεις..
αυτα τα λιγα διεδωσες με τα μασημενα λογια σου αγαπητε μου.

αναφερεις οτι η σχεση με ατομα της συγκεκριμενης διαταραχης ΜΠΟΡΕΙ και να οδηγησει σε αδιεξοδα, βλαβες, ακομα και αυτοκτονιες κλπ.
ΜΠΟΡΕΙ και οχι, ομως. 
οσον αφορα γι αυτο που τελικα ειχες, δλδ κακη διαθεση, στεναχωρια, προφανως και αδυναμια/δυσκολια να διαχειριστεις την ασχημη εμπειρια σου, κανεις δεν μπορει να διαφωνησει για τον δρομο που βρηκες, αν λειτουργησε σε σενα.
αλλοι κανουν το ιδιο πραγμα με την στηριξη των κοντινων τους ανθρωπων, αλλοι με αυτογνωσια και ψυχαναλυση, αλλοι ιδίαις δυναμεις, αλλοι με θρησκειες, διαφορετικες απο την δικη σου ομως. δεν θελω να σε ταραξω, αλλα "θεραπειες" και "θαυματα" διεκδικουν ΟΛΕΣ οι θρησκειες. δεν ειναι πλεονεκτημα της χριστιανικης....
προσωπικα, σε θεματα που στρεσαρουν, με στεναχωρουν, και θελουν διαχειριση, καταφευγω στην ενδοσκοπηση, στον συντροφο μου, στα αδερφια μας και σε φιλους που εκτιμω και εμπιστευομαι. αν ασθενησω, θα παω στον γιατρο.
ο,τι κανει κανεις και τον βοηθαει χωρις να βλαπτει τους αλλους, καλο ειναι.

----------


## Nefeli28

Εγώ που έχω διαγνωσμένη πάθηση τι γίνεται;

----------


## elisabet

> Εγώ που έχω διαγνωσμένη πάθηση τι γίνεται;


Νεφέλη θεωρείς ότι με την πάθηση που έχεις, μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει η ενασχόληση σου με την Εκκλησία;
Δεν εννοώ την πίστη, αυτή μπορεί να βοηθήσει, όχι εσένα, οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο με οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα κι αν έχει, επικουρικά πάντα με την όποια θεραπεία.

Αλλά με δεδομένο ότι παρουσίασες όπως λες στην αρχή της πάθησης κυρίως θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου εμμονές, δεν φοβάσαι ότι μπορεί να ξαναγίνει το ίδιο αν στραφείς προς τα εκεί;

Επίσης, (δεν ξέρω αν το χεις αναφέρει ξανά, εγώ τώρα το είδα στο ποστ σου) το περιβάλλον στο οποίο μεγάλωσες που ήταν ακραία θρησκευτικό, δεν θεωρείς ότι ευθύνεται για την εμφάνιση της διαταραχής; Η πιστή τήρηση κανόνων, οι ιεροτελεστίες, οι επαναλαμβανόμενες προσευχές κτλ θεωρώ ότι είναι ιδανικό περιβάλλον για να αναπτυχθούν εμμονές, τύψεις, ενοχικά σύνδρομα, φοβικές σκέψεις.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Νεφέλη θεωρείς ότι με την πάθηση που έχεις, μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει η ενασχόληση σου με την Εκκλησία;
> Δεν εννοώ την πίστη, αυτή μπορεί να βοηθήσει, όχι εσένα, οποιονδήποτε άνθρωπο με οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα κι αν έχει, επικουρικά πάντα με την όποια θεραπεία.
> 
> Αλλά με δεδομένο ότι παρουσίασες όπως λες στην αρχή της πάθησης κυρίως θρησκευτικού περιεχομένου εμμονές, δεν φοβάσαι ότι μπορεί να ξαναγίνει το ίδιο αν στραφείς προς τα εκεί;
> 
> Επίσης, (δεν ξέρω αν το χεις αναφέρει ξανά, εγώ τώρα το είδα στο ποστ σου) το περιβάλλον στο οποίο μεγάλωσες που ήταν ακραία θρησκευτικό, δεν θεωρείς ότι ευθύνεται για την εμφάνιση της διαταραχής; Η πιστή τήρηση κανόνων, οι ιεροτελεστίες, οι επαναλαμβανόμενες προσευχές κτλ θεωρώ ότι είναι ιδανικό περιβάλλον για να αναπτυχθούν εμμονές, τύψεις, ενοχικά σύνδρομα, φοβικές σκέψεις.


Ναι το θεωρώ εντελώς ιδανικό το περιβάλλον για όσα ανέπτυξα στη ζωή μου. 
Μια βαθιά ενοχική προσωπικότητα έχει να κάνει σίγουρα με το θρησκευτικό αυστηρό περιβάλλον στο οποίο μεγάλωσα.
Το ίδιο αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ γι αυτό και ρώτησα τον νηματοθετη. Θα μπορούσα να βρω διέξοδο εκει; Εκει από όπου νόσησα κατά κάποιο τρόπο;
Έχω σοβαρή ιδψ και κατάθλιψη. 
Προσεύχομαι συνέχεια και ζητάω βοηθεια μαζί με τις χούφτες τα φάρμακα και τις ψυχοθεραπειες αλλά προκοπη δεν βλέπω από πουθενά. 
Ε, μετά έρχεται η απελπισία....

----------


## elisabet

> Ναι το θεωρώ εντελώς ιδανικό το περιβάλλον για όσα ανέπτυξα στη ζωή μου. 
> Μια βαθιά ενοχική προσωπικότητα έχει να κάνει σίγουρα με το θρησκευτικό αυστηρό περιβάλλον στο οποίο μεγάλωσα.
> Το ίδιο αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ γι αυτό και ρώτησα τον νηματοθετη. Θα μπορούσα να βρω διέξοδο εκει; Εκει από όπου νόσησα κατά κάποιο τρόπο;
> Έχω σοβαρή ιδψ και κατάθλιψη. 
> Προσεύχομαι συνέχεια και ζητάω βοηθεια μαζί με τις χούφτες τα φάρμακα και τις ψυχοθεραπειες αλλά προκοπη δεν βλέπω από πουθενά. 
> Ε, μετά έρχεται η απελπισία....


Νεφέλη δεν κατάλαβα το ύφος με το οποίο ρωτούσες τον θεματοθέτη και -θα είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής- τρόμαξα, ξέροντας πάνω κάτω τι περνάς, στην σκέψη ότι μπορεί να στραφείς εκεί για βοήθεια εγκαταλείποντας την προσπάθεια με ψυχολόγους/φάρμακα κτλ

Αν θες την προσωπική μου γνώμη, απ όσο σε έχω δει να γράφεις εδώ αλλά και γενικότερα από όσα ξέρω για την ΙΔΨ θα σου λεγα....μακριά!!!

Καλά κάνεις και προσεύχεσαι αν νιωθεις πως αυτό σε ηρεμεί ή σε δυναμώνει και να μην χάνεις την πίστη σου. Την πίστη κυρίως σε εσένα και στις δυνατότητες σου, και στην επιμονή σου, στην αντοχή σου. Η απελπισία ξέρω πως είναι κακός σύμβουλος και μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε εντελώς τραγικές επιλογές.

----------


## Constantly curious

Θεματοθετη, εαν σου ειναι ευκολο καποια στιγμη μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου γραψεις ποια εκδοση μεταφραση να προτιμησω στην Αγία Γραφή ; Σε μορφη app αν και επελεξα αυτη που ανεφεραν στα σχολια δεν ειμαι σιγουρη για την αληθοφανη ακριβεια. Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## trela

πώς μπορώ να σε βρω και να σου στείλω μήνυμα;;

----------


## gbourogi

> Εγώ που έχω διαγνωσμένη πάθηση τι γίνεται;


αν έχεις πίστη στον ΘΕΟ , θα ακολουθείς την φαρμακευτική αγωγή των γιατρών σου ,αν έχεις μπει σε αυτή την διαδικασία (και οι γιατροί από τον ΘΕΟ είναι ) και ταυτόχρονα δυναμώνεις την πίστη σου στον ΘΕΟ ,διαβάζοντας την αγία γραφή ,τους ψαλμούς του Δαυίδ , θα αναζητήσεις "πνευματικό " και αν θέλει ο Θεός ,θα βρεις .Πάνω από όλα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε την "αδυναμία " μας ,το κενό μέσα μας είναι η έλλειψη και η απουσία του Χριστού ,που προσπαθούμε να το γεμίσουμε με "υποκατάστατα" ..
Να παρακολουθείς ομιλίες "πνευματικών " από το you tube για παράδειγμα Πατέρ Αθανάσιου Μυτιληναίου που μιλάει σε συνάξεις νέων και να αποφεύγεις τις πολλές ειδήσεις ,να ενημερώνεσαι όμως ."παν μέτρο άριστο 

Αν παίρνεις αγωγή και το συνδυάσεις με πνευματική κοντά στον ΘΕΟ ζωή ταπεινοφροσύνη και υπομονή να θυμάσαι ότι ο ΘΕΟΣ παιδεύει παιδαγωγικά και μαστιγώνει μόνο όσους αγαπά για να τους ελκύσει για να τους σώσει 

Μιλώ εμπειρικά ,δεν πήρα φάρμακα ,γιατί στράφηκα προς τον ΘΕΟ 

Αυτό δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε 

όλα θα πάνε καλά ,να πιστέψεις ,είναι το βηματάκι ...τα άλλα τα κάνει εκείνος

----------


## gbourogi

...............

----------


## gbourogi

> πώς μπορώ να σε βρω και να σου στείλω μήνυμα;;


Αδελφέ μου 
δεν είμαι γκουρού να αναζητώ οπαδούς ,ούτε ψυχολόγος να αναζητώ πελάτες , είμαι ένας απλός άνθρωπος όπως και εσύ ,που κατάλαβα ότι είμαι "ετερόφωτος " δηλαδή ότι πρέπει να αναζητήσω το αληθινό ΦΩΣ . 
Πολλά "φώτα" κυκλοφορούν πλαστά 
Ταπεινώθηκα ,έκλαψα γονατιστός μπροστά στις εικόνες , εξομολογήθηκα σε ιερέα κλπ κλπ κατάλαβα πόσο με αγαπάει ο Χριστός ,που πρώτος αυτός ταπεινώθηκε ,για να μου δείξει την ανιδιοτελή αγάπη του και άρχισα να μελετώ τον λόγο του ,για αυτό λέγεται Λόγος με Λ κεφαλαίο ,εξάλλου λέει 
"Ερευνάτε τας γραφάς ,ότι υμείς δοκείται ότι εν αυταίς ζωήν αιώνιον έχει και εκείναι εισίν αι μαρτυρούσει περί εμού " 

Δείξε πίστη στον ΘΕΟ και εκείνος θα σου δείξει την αγάπη του και την αλήθεια και η σχέση που είχες ,έχεις με αυτή την κοπέλα ήταν η κλήση του ΘΕΟΥ για να σε μάθει να αγαπάς . κάνε το βηματάκι ...την στροφή και άσε σε εκείνον τα υπόλοιπα ,χωρίς να κόψεις τους γιατρούς ή τα φάρμακα αυτο θα τους δώσει μεγαλύτερη ώθηση να σε βοηθήσουν

----------


## gbourogi

> Θεματοθετη, εαν σου ειναι ευκολο καποια στιγμη μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου γραψεις ποια εκδοση μεταφραση να προτιμησω στην Αγία Γραφή ; Σε μορφη app αν και επελεξα αυτη που ανεφεραν στα σχολια δεν ειμαι σιγουρη για την αληθοφανη ακριβεια. Να εισαι καλα.


καλύτερα να την διαβάζεις σε Βιβλίο όπου δεις "Τρεμπέλας " όνομα να δείξεις εμπιστοσύνη ... , και βήμα βήμα έχει τον λόγο της η σειρά που είναι γραμμένη ,από την παλαιά διαθήκη (δεν είναι ιστορία των Εβραίων ,αλλά "τύπος " που θα συνεχιστεί σε όλη την ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας )έως την Αποκάλυψη .Θα δεις ότι στην Γένεση (με ένα ν ..θα το καταλάβεις γιατί διαβάζοντας, δημιουργείται ο κόσμος με μιά σειρά και στην αποκάλυψη ,που ο Θεός αποκαλύπτεται στους ανθρώπους ,καταστρέφεται με τις "φιάλες" με την ίδια σειρά...) θα σου φανερωθούν διαβάζοντας με ταπεινοφροσύνη και προσευχή , αναρίθμητες αλήθειες 

Ελπίζω ,εύχομαι και προσεύχομαι να ξεκινήσεις

----------


## gbourogi

> Νεφέλη δεν κατάλαβα το ύφος με το οποίο ρωτούσες τον θεματοθέτη και -θα είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής- τρόμαξα, ξέροντας πάνω κάτω τι περνάς, στην σκέψη ότι μπορεί να στραφείς εκεί για βοήθεια εγκαταλείποντας την προσπάθεια με ψυχολόγους/φάρμακα κτλ
> 
> Αν θες την προσωπική μου γνώμη, απ όσο σε έχω δει να γράφεις εδώ αλλά και γενικότερα από όσα ξέρω για την ΙΔΨ θα σου λεγα....μακριά!!!
> 
> Καλά κάνεις και προσεύχεσαι αν νιωθεις πως αυτό σε ηρεμεί ή σε δυναμώνει και να μην χάνεις την πίστη σου. Την πίστη κυρίως σε εσένα και στις δυνατότητες σου, και στην επιμονή σου, στην αντοχή σου. Η απελπισία ξέρω πως είναι κακός σύμβουλος και μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε εντελώς τραγικές επιλογές.


Εδώ κρύβεται η παγίδα.... *"Την πίστη κυρίως σε εσένα και στις δυνατότητες σου,"*  λέει..

ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι αυτόφωτος ,εσύ που συμβουλεύεις ,για ποια πίστη μιλάς ? στον εαυτό μας ? ...ή στους άλλους ? ... ή στον ΘΕΟ ? ...ή σε εσένα για να τον "χειραγωγείς " και να γεμίζεις το δικό σου κενό και να παίρνεις αξία ..

Αν είσαι "γιατρός " κάνε την δουλεία σου ,αλλά να προσεύχεσαι στον ΘΕΟ ,που σε αξίωσε να γίνεις γιατρός και να του ζητάς καθοδήγηση να την κάνεις σωστά και θα την κάνεις σωστά τότε και μόνο ,αν αγαπάς τους ασθενείς σου ...
Αν είσαι γιατρός χωρίς πίστη στον ΘΕΟ και δεν πιστεύεις ,τότε το κάνεις για το ΕΓΩ σου και αναζητάς απλά πελάτες και ακόλουθους στην ματαιοδοξία σου .. για την δόξα το χρημα και την κενοδοξία σου..

Αν δεν είσαι γιατρός μην ανακατεύεσαι ,απλά συμβούλευσε όπως κάνω και εγώ ...και άσε τον άλλο "αυτεξούσιο "

----------


## gbourogi

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## gbourogi

> Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όλα όσα διαβάζω σε αυτές τις συνομιλίες. Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σου πάνω στο πρόβλημα μου.
> Ήμουν άνθρωπος της θρησκειας. Μεγάλωσα μέσα σε θρησκευτική «ταλιμπανιστικη»,όπως συχνά λέω, οικογένεια. Κατηχητικά, μεγάλη αυστηρότητα, καταπίεση ,ενοχικά πολλά κλπ.
> Δεν χρειάζεται να πλατιασω, είναι νομίζω κατανοητό σε τι περιβάλλον έζησα τα παιδικά και εφηβικά μου χρονια. 
> Από τα 7 μου υποφέρω από ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή. Για πολλά χρόνια οι ιδεοληψίες ήταν θρησκευτικού χαρακτήρα. Μέχρι και δαιμονισμένη πιστεψα κάποια στιγμή ότι ήμουν. 
> Με την πάροδο των χρόνων και την ωρίμανση μου και το ερχομό των εγκυμοσυνων και παιδιών στη ζωή μου, οι ιδεοληψίες απέκτησαν χαρακτήρα ιατρικό. Αρρώστιες και μολύνσεις παντού που θα μπορούσαν να βλάψουν εμένα και κατ’επεκταση την οικογένεια. Πάντα η υπαίτια θα ήμουν εγώ φυσικά. 
> Όταν τα πράγματα έφτασαν στο απροχώρητο ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία.
> Έπεσα σε αλμπάνη. Ήμουν εκει 1 1/5 χρόνο. Συν όλα τ’αλλα που είχε ήταν και ορφικος και γενικά έβριζε πολύ την ορθόδοξη πίστη και θρησκεια. Αλλαξα θεραπευτή και έμεινα 3 χρόνια. Μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα χειροτέρεψα όσο δεν πάει και άρχισα να παίρνω ψυχοφάρμακα. Η διάγνωση ιδψ μαζί με κατάθλιψη που με έφερε μπροστά στον αυτοκτονικό ιδεασμο. Περασα το κατώφλι του νοσοκομείου και υπέγραψα ότι δεν θα κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου για να με αφήσουν να φύγω. 
> Φοβάμαι ότι έχω κολλήσει hiv επειδή πήγα να εξεταστω στο τσεκποιντ της Αθηνας. 
> Όλα τα χρόνια (10) φοβάμαι ότι θα κολλήσω hiv από καπου. 
> ...


να προσευχηθείς με πίστη για έναν καλό "πνευματικό " θέλεις καθοδήγηση απλά , επίμονα και να μην σταματήσεις την αγωγη .

Οι δικοί σου ,το κακό που σου έκαναν ήταν μάλλον , η αδιάκριτη θρησκευτικότητα χωρίς καθοδήγηση ,ταπείνωση και υπακοή μάλλον σε κάποιον πνευματικό ή σε λάθος ..,χωρίς "διάκριση " 
είναι όπως ο αποκρυφισμός και η αλχημεία... κάνουν το ίδιο κακό όπως και να είσαι άθεος γιατί κινείσαι εγωιστικά ..

Παίρνε την αγωγή σου ,προσευχή με μετάνοια ειδικα στην Παναγία , για "πνευματικό " με διάκριση και όλα θα πάνε καλά ο ΘΕΟΣ για όλους έχει ένα σχέδιο και στο τέλος ακόμα και τα δύσκολα που περάσαμε μας βγαίνουν σε καλό,.

----------


## Remedy

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

με αγαπη παντα, για το καλο σου στα λεω, για να βελτιωθεις..

----------


## george1520

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.



Ρε δεν πάμε καλά εδώ μέσα.. Κάθε μέρα φυτρώνει και ένας.. Αν είναι έτσι ο Θεός σου κράτα τον για την πάρτη σου.. Έχετε φτιάξει στο κεφάλι σας όπως γουστάρετε την πίστη και το κακό είναι ότι τα λέτε και με καμάρι..

----------


## gbourogi

> Ρε δεν πάμε καλά εδώ μέσα.. Κάθε μέρα φυτρώνει και ένας.. Αν είναι έτσι ο Θεός σου κράτα τον για την πάρτη σου.. Έχετε φτιάξει στο κεφάλι σας όπως γουστάρετε την πίστη και το κακό είναι ότι τα λέτε και με καμάρι..




το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να μην έχει κάποιος ,για να μπορέσει να είναι ΚΑΛΑ είναι αλαζονεία ,υπερηφάνεια και έπαρση (η ρίζα των παθών ) 
Το αποτέλεσμα όταν τα έχει αυτά τα πάθη ...είναι να επιτίθεται σε όποιον ,όσο και όταν μπορεί ,τον θρέφει αυτό .αν δεν το κάνει το κενό του δεν γεμίζει διαφορετικά και πονά...
Δεν τους νοιάζει να κακοποιηθούν ή να κακοποιήσουν ,αρκεί να περάσει προσωρινά ο "πόνος " να γεμίσει το κενό ..
και πάλι από την αρχή ..μακριά από τον ΘΕΟ ,δεν γεμίζει το κενό .
Αυτός σε έπλασε από χώμα ,αυτός σου έδωσε πνεύμα ,αυτός σε έκανε "αιώνιο " ,δεν είσαι "κτήνος " ξέρεις να ξεχωρίζεις το κακό από το καλό έχεις συνείδηση ,το μόνο πλάσμα που έχει ..

ότι και να πεις και να γράψεις δεν με ενδιαφέρει ,εγώ θέλω το καλό σου και εύχομαι για σένα να καταλάβεις 
καλή δύναμη ,

----------


## george1520

> το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να μην έχει κάποιος ,για να μπορέσει να είναι ΚΑΛΑ είναι αλαζονεία ,υπερηφάνεια και έπαρση (η ρίζα των παθών ) 
> Το αποτέλεσμα όταν τα έχει αυτά τα πάθη ...είναι να επιτίθεται σε όποιον ,όσο και όταν μπορεί ,τον θρέφει αυτό .αν δεν το κάνει το κενό του δεν γεμίζει διαφορετικά και πονά...
> Δεν τους νοιάζει να κακοποιηθούν ή να κακοποιήσουν ,αρκεί να περάσει προσωρινά ο "πόνος " να γεμίσει το κενό ..
> και πάλι από την αρχή ..μακριά από τον ΘΕΟ ,δεν γεμίζει το κενό .
> Αυτός σε έπλασε από χώμα ,αυτός σου έδωσε πνεύμα ,αυτός σε έκανε "αιώνιο " ,δεν είσαι "κτήνος " ξέρεις να ξεχωρίζεις το κακό από το καλό έχεις συνείδηση ,το μόνο πλάσμα που έχει ..
> 
> ότι και να πεις και να γράψεις δεν με ενδιαφέρει ,εγώ θέλω το καλό σου και εύχομαι για σένα να καταλάβεις 
> καλή δύναμη ,


Ο Θεός σου αγαπάει όλο τον κόσμο ή διαλέγει? Αν εγω δεν πάω εκκλησία κάθε Κυριακή, την μεγάλη εβδομάδα, αν εγω δεν νηστεύω θα με αγαπάει το ίδιο με ένα που τα κάνει? Αν εγω όμως βοηθάω, νοιάζομαι, προσπαθώ για το καλύτερο (για μένα και για τους άλλους) θα με αγαπάει το ίδιο με ένα που πάει εκκλησία? Άσχετα αν η ζωή του είναι χειρότερη από την δική μου?
Τι είναι αγάπη σύμφωνα με τον δικό σου Θεό?

----------


## gbourogi

> χαχαχαχαχχαααα!!!!
> αποκαλυφθηκε ο καλουλης και ευλαβικουλης χριστιανουλης.
> ολοι ιδιοι ειστε οσοι υποκρινεστε τους θρησκους, υποκριτες, μνησικακοι και βαθια σκατοψυχοι.
> ευχεται για το καλο μας να μας βρουν συμφορες.
> ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΟΜΩΣ.
> βρε αντε τραβα απο εδω σκοταδιστη κομπλεξικε.
> 
> ευχομαι ολοψυχα τα καλα που μου ευχηθηκες γιατι ενοιωσες εκπροσωπος του θεου που ξερει και το θελημα του και τον τροπο που λειτουργει, να ξεσπασουν στο δικο σου το κεφαλι και στο δικο σου περιβαλλον και καρκινοι και κορονοιοι και ιοι της γριπης και της ηλιθιοτητας να σε βρουν και να σου καμψουν και τον τραχηλο και τον κωλο.
> ανοητε οσφυοκαμπτη, που ηρθες ταχα με χριστιανικη αγαπη να μας καταριεσαι,
> ...



Τώρα ποιος ξεσκεπάστηκε ,είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα 

καλή υπομονή ,στα δύσκολα που έρχονται για όλους μας

----------


## gbourogi

> Ο Θεός σου αγαπάει όλο τον κόσμο ή διαλέγει? Αν εγω δεν πάω εκκλησία κάθε Κυριακή, την μεγάλη εβδομάδα, αν εγω δεν νηστεύω θα με αγαπάει ο ίδιο με ένα που τα κάνει? Αν εγω όμως βοηθάω, νοιάζομαι, προσπαθώ για το καλύτερο (για μένα και για τους άλλους) θα με αγαπάει το ίδιο με ένα που πάει εκκλησία? Άσχετα αν η ζωή του είναι χειρότερη από την δική μου?
> Τι είναι αγάπη σύμφωνα με τον δικό σου Θεό?



χαίρομαι που άλλαξες ύφος και αυτό σε τιμά και σε ευχαριστώ ,δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου ,να βοηθήσω όποιον και όπως μπορώ προσπαθώ δεν θα ξεχάσω το "λούκι " που τράβηξα και πως και ποιός με έβγαλε 
όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι "εργαλεία " για να αποκαλύψεις τον ΘΕΟ που είναι σβηστός μέσα μας .

Ο ΘΕΟΣ αγαπάει δίκαιους και αδίκους εμείς διαστρέφουμε τα πάντα όταν μας ζητά κάτι ,είναι γα το καλό μας , όπως ο πατέρας γνωρίζει το καλό του παιδιού του ,λόγω της ανωριμότητας του αυτό δεν το γνωρίζει 

δεν υπάρχει μόνο η βιολογική ηλικία και ωρίμανση αλλά και η πνευματική ,γιατί πνεύματα είμαστε και όχι όπως θέλουμε να νομίζουμε "σάρκες" 

Η ζωή του Χριστού ,τα λόγια του είναι ο "τύπος" που πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε ελάχιστα να αντιγράψουμε και μετά αρχίζει η πρόοδο μας η "πνευματική"
ξέρω είναι δύσκολο ,στην αρχή να το καταλάβεις ,μην ακούς κανέναν ,αν σε ενοχλεί 

μελέτησε και ερεύνησε την ζωή του Χριστού και αν τον βρείς λάθος μην τον ακολουθήσεις ..

να είσαι καλά

----------


## george1520

> χαίρομαι που άλλαξες ύφος και αυτό σε τιμά και σε ευχαριστώ ,δεν έχω κάτι μαζί σου ,να βοηθήσω όποιον και όπως μπορώ προσπαθώ δεν θα ξεχάσω το "λούκι " που τράβηξα και πως και ποιός με έβγαλε 
> όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι "εργαλεία " για να αποκαλύψεις τον ΘΕΟ που είναι σβηστός μέσα μας .
> 
> Ο ΘΕΟΣ αγαπάει δίκαιους και αδίκους εμείς διαστρέφουμε τα πάντα όταν μας ζητά κάτι ,είναι γα το καλό μας , όπως ο πατέρας γνωρίζει το καλό του παιδιού του ,λόγω της ανωριμότητας του αυτό δεν το γνωρίζει 
> 
> δεν υπάρχει μόνο η βιολογική ηλικία και ωρίμανση αλλά και η πνευματική ,γιατί πνεύματα είμαστε και όχι όπως θέλουμε να νομίζουμε "σάρκες" 
> 
> Η ζωή του Χριστού ,τα λόγια του είναι ο "τύπος" που πρέπει να προσπαθήσουμε ελάχιστα να αντιγράψουμε και μετά αρχίζει η πρόοδο μας η "πνευματική"
> ξέρω είναι δύσκολο ,στην αρχή να το καταλάβεις ,μην ακούς κανέναν ,αν σε ενοχλεί 
> ...


Φίλε δεν σου λέω για την ζωή του Χριστού ή για οτιδήποτε άλλο. Ρωτάω για αυτό που έχεις μέσα στο κεφαλι σου.. Για το πως έφτιαξες τον Θεό μέσα στο κεφάλι σου.. Αυτό ρώτησα..

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Πολλές αναλύσεις φίλε περί θεού γιατί απλά είσαι κι εσύ εγωιστής και δεν θες να χωνέψεις μέσα σου ότι απλώς η κυρία νάρκισσος σε έκανε σαν τα μούτρα της. Είσαι τόσο εγωιστής που φαντασιώνεσαι ότι παρέβη κάτι ανώτερο και όχι ότι σε διέλυσε μια γυναίκα. Με ταλαιπώρησε κι εμένα νάρκισσος αλλά οκ παραδέχτηκα ότι απλώς ήμουν μαλακας που έκατσα και ασχολήθηκα και τελείωσε το θέμα.
Όχι δεν θα το πάθουν όλοι, εξ ιδίων κρίνεις τα αλλότρια λέει ένα ρητό και όχι όταν σε αγαπαει κάποιος δεν σε ξεσκίζει για το καλο σου, απλώς έχεις μπλέξει με μαλακα οπότε παίρνει τον πουλο, δεν θα θεοποιησουμε και τους σαδιστες τώρα.

----------

